# Getting the A off of your CPC



## BEVERLYMORRIS02 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello out there,

My name is Beverly Morris and I am a CPC-A, I don't have any experience but went to school for billing and coding. I would like to know if anyone has taken the AAPC course for removing your Apprentice status off of your CPC, you have to code 800 cases. I wanted to know if you've done it and did it give you better hiring results, because no one is letting me in the door, it's like the Apprentice status is a curse and I am in Norfolk, VA, that's not helping, but I am always willing to relocate. Please let me know if coding the 800 cases are worth the $200 price tag.

Thank You
Beverly Morris
beverlymorris02@yahoo.com


----------



## kristyrodecker (Apr 12, 2011)

I posted this question some time ago for a CPC-A friend of mine and did not hear back from anyone. I also posted it in another forum with no results. 

I agree with you though, I would like to know the hiring results. If employers were considering it "experience" and hiring due to it then I would say it is worth the investment. However, if it simply drops the "A" and you still have a blank resume that employers are not considering then it sounds like a waste of money.

Hope you get your response.


----------



## bettinadodd (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: removing the "A"*

I can tell you from my own experience that getting the "A" off does NOT guarantee greater advantages in the job market. I got my "A" off 3 days after obtaining my certification (June 2010) due to the fact that I had done ICD-9, only, coding as an RN. I'm still trying to get work after a layoff, with no luck, because I haven't worked as a CODER. They want EXPERIENCED coders -ICD-9 plus CPT. I advise CPC-As not to put any eggs in that basket.


----------



## Tracie Moran LPN CPC CRC (Apr 12, 2011)

I have the same question and what Kristy is saying makes sense. I'd love to know,too, if it would help our chances for hire or if it's just removing the letter. HM. My friend passed the exam last year and found a job right away in Orlando and she still has her "A". I'm not sure if it would make that much difference but this idea is on my mind as well. Please post if you find an answer.
Thanks and good luck.


----------

